# New Bigfoots



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Does anyone have any pictures of the "New Bigfoot Decoys". I was just on the Foils web site and they had a couple pictures of the new looks. Those pictures looked pretty decent IMO.

Thanks

Ima870man


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I havent seen them yet, I checked foiles site and cant find them? :-?


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Look at the left side of the web page and go into message board, then into general discussion, and find the big foot thread.

Ima870man


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)




----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

wow those look great! I wonder how the durability compares to the old ones???


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

They look nice, but I was expecting a little more than flocked heads and a little paint. 
I hate to say it but if thats it, I'm a little disappointed. :-?


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

wow those look awesome in the pic, hopefully they look good in person and hold up once used


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

It will be interesting to see what the "bull" body looks like. If the paint holds up though, I don't know why a guy would buy GHG instead of Big Foot.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Goosepride said:


> It will be interesting to see what the "bull" body looks like. If the paint holds up though, I don't know why a guy would buy GHG instead of Big Foot.


Like Goosepride said, The Bull body isn't included in the above pics. GHG has some real competition now!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

looks like its a computer picture and not one of the dekes in the field.. I'm kind of disapointed they didn't make new poses. You cant really tell anything from those pictures. If they still hold up well, have a good motion system, and are priced right I might get some but I'm not really impressed with the same ancient shapes/poses.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I've heard now they aren't going to have a motion system.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

they look ok, less than what I expected. :-?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

look good to me...although they could come up with better shapes such as the ones that Foiles uses.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Don't fix it if it isn't broke. BF's no matter waht they come out with in other brands will be my first brand of FB's if I ever get any. Right now I'm running 3 Dz. GHG shells, and 2 dozen Real geese, seems to work for me. And I have no way of transporting FB's but, BF will alway's be the best.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Pretty much what I have now, US made bodies and chinese made heads.
Kind of dissappointing.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i dunno guys, those things look awesome to me. i guess a few new positions wouldnt hurt, but i think what they have will do the job just as well as ghg. and if they are as tough as the old ones i think the level of competition just went way up. ive always been a big foot man, so maybe im a little bias, but im excited to pick up a few.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I think they look pretty good and if the paint holds up like the old ones i will definatly be replacing my stolen dekes with the new bigfoots. Hopfully they will be around the same price.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

at a glance they look real. I like'm


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i think im still sticking with my pretty lil averys love em to death :beer: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

From DuckDiggler on The Roost (last paragraph is about BFs but thought the other info would be good so I am just pasting it all):

*All rightee fellas....fianlly got settled enough form getting back form Vegas and figured I'd let everyone know what I saw of interest from a waterfowler's view-point.

Remington
New auto loader the 105-CTi its a carbon fiber receiver strap with bottom loading and ejection. Blued and walnut version for 06. 26" barreled version weighs in at 7 lbs.
48% recoil reduction from a recoil reduction system in the stock. Standard features include a .735 bore and longer chokes to match along with a lengthened forcing cone.

New version of the 870 Super Mag Express....30" barrel with full coverage Mossy Oak Shadow grass camo.

WingMaster HD Shot Shells....Remington's answer to Hevi Shot. shot is slightly heavier than HS at 12 gcc. Shot is uniform and round. Remington is touting denser patterns at longer range and better knockdown power. MSRP was appx. $25 of 10 rounds.

Hardcore Decoys
New Canada Goose Sleeper pose for 2006

Benelli
Super Nova....features a removable stock(comfort-tech) and a myriad of stock and barrel options. Cantilever with scope rail, turkey length barrels as well as waterfowling. Stock options include plain comfotech, steady grip turkey stock. or collapsible tactical stock. Trigger guard mirrors the one on the SBE2 larger to allow gloved finger use. The rear of the receiver is slightly larger to afford the new removable stock system. Stocks are also adjustable for cast and drop. Looks like a winner for the die hard pump fans.

Ultralight.....6 lb 12ga. upland gun. Features a shortened magazine to allow only 2 shells in the MAG. along with a carbon fiber rib. Should be the upland hunters dream.

Winchester
Super X 3......The gun has been slimmed down and weight has been reduced compared to its predecessor. Guns feature new generation Pachmayar Decelerator recoil pad and are now shim adjustable for cast and drop.Length of pull adjustments can now be made to the factory gun with accessory pads. Looks like another home run for Winchester.

Drake 
some new clothing items and a new line of gunning bags.
Also turkey hunting and deer hunting line of products...clothes and acces.

Foiles
Fallin Skies 3 DVD

Duck Commander
The Duckmen X, The Art of Commanding Ducks 2 , Duckmen 1,2, & 3 on DVD and a Best of DVD.
And yes the rumors are true....Phil is now part of team Realtree and Benelli. Straight from the horses mouth! Great guy by the way.

Shawn Stahl
Fowl Pursuit 4 DVD

Final Approach
New line of Jeff Foiles Sig Series blinds and accessories. New blind called the Final Approach Express Blind....I can only liken it to a Power Hunter w/o the dome. Uses a gun rest...so you don't need to lay your gun outside of your blind and also extra large mesh areas to cover your face and hands while working geese.

Sean Mann Outdoors
New line of calls called Guide Series XT....sweet deal here....all acrylic calls duck and goose dipped in a non-glare Adv. Max 4 finish. You get all the durability, heft,power and crack of an all acrylic all in a no-nonsense, hardcore waterfowlers package...and the best part is the price...MSRP of $99.99
Also the long awaited follow-up to Autumns Harvest.....Family Tradition! I saw some loops of this video and all I can say is....its a MUST SEE!

Big Foot Decoys
Although Big Foot did not have a booth at the show I had the chance to meet Barnie Calef and spend 30 minutes BS'n with him....the scoop is.....all dekes will be factory flocked. A new "Bull" series...looker style decoy. New paint job giving more of a custom decoy look but using the same old durable process we have come to expect from BF. 
Also new Specks and Lessers. New full-body mallards an motion bases. New floating mallards. Also a new line of custom duck and goose calls both wood and acrylic. 
And fans of Barnie take heart....his new video will be ready for shipment by April 1st. *


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Soooooo is that all you found out?????? :lol:

Good info thanks man :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I think that they will look good in our spread but i cant wait to see those duck floaters that i keep hearing about.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

greenheadfallon said:


> I think that they will look good in our spread but i cant wait to see those duck floaters that i keep hearing about.


 Neither can I,,,, I will definitely be throwing a few dozen of those bigfoots in my spread. And a dozen of those duck floaters too.


----------



## Big Ches (Feb 18, 2006)

They look pretty damn good to me.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> WingMaster HD Shot Shells....Remington's answer to Hevi Shot. shot is slightly heavier than HS at 12 gcc. Shot is uniform and round. Remington is touting denser patterns at longer range and better knockdown power. MSRP was appx. $25 of 10 rounds.


Those ought to be winner!  
2.50 a round and a box of kleenex for everytime you miss.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't wait to see the new Sean Mann DVD. I think he has been tweaking it for the last year.

I kind of wish they would take a picture of the new Big Foots in a better field. Being color blind they kind of blend into that grass to me. The only decoy that looks different paint wise is the far left one to me.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I agree Chop, I wish they had a little more to show....I guess we'll have to wait a couple more weeks until they "officially" release everything.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm looking forward to getting a few new FB's

I'm curious about the FB mallards though, big time! and what the new goose dekes will retail for?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Big Foot Decoys 
"Although Big Foot did not have a booth at the show I had the chance to meet Barnie Calef and spend 30 minutes BS'n with him....the scoop is.....all dekes will be factory flocked. A new "Bull" series...looker style decoy. New paint job giving more of a custom decoy look but using the same old durable process we have come to expect from BF".


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What is a Horker?


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> What is a Horker?


You know, a LARGE hooker. :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

"Nickname". 
where can u purchase those new fully flocked bigfoots


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Those are the new ones that have the heads made out of some kind of "felt" material so they don't gloss/freeze up in the cold with glare correct? I used a buddy's this fall that were like that! THOSE were the most incredible shells I've EVER seen/used. The black headed "felt" material is sooooo dark and contrasts so well compared to older shells. It was the biggest difference maker in our spreads this year. Even shy geese worked into us...

Ryan

.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Flocked heads, that is what youre talking about. The shells you used could have been GreenHeadGear shells? Or your buddy flocked the heads on the shells... I like flocked heads and work good. More relastic as well. :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Possibly...not sure... I'm almost certian he bought them retail and didn't do anything after purchasing.... does anyone have a link to them? I'll see if I can contact him... they were the greatest thing since sliced bread and robo wings


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anybody have any pics of the new "BULL" body. I am really interested in how they look


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

The floaters look real good, I'm gonna buy some for this fall, anybody knwo about pricing


----------

